

Age-related brain shrinking is unique to humans - isomorph
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-14277568

======
Meai
Average person: 0-18: Learning; 18-65: more or less on the same intellectual
level; 65+: doing absolutely nothing intellectually challenging;

It is only natural that a brain adapts to decreased pressure. Having a large
brain costs a lot of energy, which it could apparently spend in better ways.

~~~
brlewis
The people you know who are 65+ must be different from those I know. The same
for people 18-65.

~~~
fauigerzigerk
I think the average person tends to use their brain less and less over time.
It's only logical that this might cause loss of brain mass.

The opinion expressed in the article that a need to care for children could be
the reason seems completely baseless to me.

